# cacatoo cichlid full of eggs and wanting to spawn?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well one of my two cacatoo cichlid females is acting strange. When ever shes sees te male s flips and sort of presses her belly close to him. She also looks plump likeshe could be filled with eggs? I read on the internet the flip thing was her trying to tell him she was ready to spawn. He sometimes flirts back , alot of the time. So anyone know what going on? Isee alot of flirting between the two also.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They are in the process of laying eggs as i speak! Right inside my driftwood. Amazing to watch im so excited


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Congratz and I hope the breeding and fry go well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! I quickly looked up in the cave and saw a good bit of eggs. Good thing is where mother layed them no one else can go. Shes guarding them well and being a great mother. Cannot wait to see the fry.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yay! Fry in the making!  Good luck with them and enjoy this process!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh i am. Shes gaurding them and doing so well. What do i feedthe fry?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fry hatched today!!! Theres sooo many


----------

